
Wikipedia: Page one of Google UK for 99% of [1000 noun] searches - dave1010uk
http://www.intelligentpositioning.com/blog/2012/02/wikipedia-page-one-of-google-uk-for-99-of-searches/
======
ajuc
> Some flawed results from Google

> When searching for the word “Air” in Google there are so many results that
> could have come up in the SERPs: Adobe Air software, Nike Air trainers, the
> French Band, Apple Air laptop, any Airline, a science page on the make-up of
> our atmosphere.

> But no. In second place is the Wikipedia page, not for any of the above, but
> a disambiguation page for the term “Air”.

What's wrong with this? Surely when somebody searches for "air" it's of more
use to find encyclopedic information about many things air can refer to, than
one or another company site?

If user wants Adobe Air or Nike Air, she would include it in keywords.

